# If money was no object - life with your GSDs



## thewillowwolf (Oct 11, 2002)

If money and time were no object......

What activities do you dream of doing with your GSD? If you didn't have the limitations, what would you do and why ? Just spend more play time with your dog? Would you have done search and rescue, showing, tracking, schutzhund, agility, fly ball, aqua jump? What would you do if you could do anything with your dog?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/turkey.gif


----------



## scribe (Jun 29, 2001)

I would fly Mojo to a place where I could learn to be a groomer and train and certify Mojo to be a therapy dog. He has such a wonderful temperament and he's wonderful around kids. Its sad that we dont have such facilities in our country yet and I learn from books and this wonderful board.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I got a small taste of therapy work bringing Sean to a nursing home. But what I would really, really like to do would be to bring him to a rehabilitation facility or a children's hospital. I think that would be so rewarding and I think Sean would love it too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif


----------



## classicdums (Jul 8, 2004)

If money was no object, nor time, I would set up a state of the art breeding and service dog training facilty. And provide these dogs to the people who need them for free. The prices of these service dogs is so out of reach for some people who really need them!!! It would also have a retirement section for retired dogs until they could find a good home. Good service dogs are so few and far between, there are super long waiting lists and the price is so huge. I feel for the people who need them and can't get the funding to have them. I would hire the best service dog trainers. Ahh my dream!!!

Chris


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I would set up a state of the art breeding and service dog training facilty. And provide these dogs to the people who need them for free. The prices of these service dogs is so out of reach for some people who really need them!!! It would also have a retirement section for retired dogs until they could find a good home. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You have got great heart. What a wonderful idea!

My initial thought was a little more selfish:
I'd LOVE to put my pup in the car w/ me & drive cross country - stopping anywhere I wanted to check out the sites, ride horses, hike, take photos, etc. I'd take my time & spread it out over a whole summer. 

Ahhhhh

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif excellent plan, Chris. when i win the lottery, i'll set you up!

me, i'd like to have this huge ranch, and provide a place to live for any pet-type or barn-yard animal that needs a home, temp or otherwise. and on this ranch, we'd get us some ducks & sheeps so dylan has something to herd.

back to the question at hand...
if i could turn back the clock a few years and money / time were no object, detection work would be it. he's awsome! and loves to play "look" almost as much as ball.


----------



## geg (Jun 6, 2004)

<font color="brown"> I would buy about 100 acres with a pond, fence it in, build a huge building (about 50'x100' with 2 floors) attached to the house with a double dutch door as an entry/exit so the top can be open while the dogs were not in the house and I could be listening to what's going on!!, central heat and air, tile floors with drains, a few cages that were at least 15x15 for the new rescues that came in that need time to adapt to the other pups and for those that were heartworm + that need to be kept somewhat quiet, kuranda dog beds everywhere, small vet clinic, grooming/bathing stations, and a WELL-PAID staff who love animals and would enjoy helping me with the rescues and getting them ready for their new furever homes, if I could let them go. Remember money is no object, I could afford to keep them all!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/gsdpuppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/angel.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/gsdpuppy.gif </font>


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Ditto on what Geg said!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/groovy.gif
I would buy a huge farm and lots of prozac for my husband who would not be so happy with all those rescue puppers running around /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## geg (Jun 6, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rofl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rotflmao.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rofl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rotflmao.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

we're all thinking the same way... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif


----------



## bama_lorne (May 20, 2004)

I guess I would definitely break from the norm on this. I would buy as much property as possible in a very remote Alaskan wilderness. I would move there with my wife, daughters & dogs and simply enjoy God's natural gifts.
The simple life does not appeal to everyone, but I would definitely enjoy interacting with dogs and other animals all day instead of engineers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/biggrin.gif


----------



## RobMan (Aug 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]

The simple life does not appeal to everyone, but I would definitely enjoy interacting with dogs and other animals all day instead of engineers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/biggrin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey we're not all bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crying.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif


----------



## bama_lorne (May 20, 2004)

RobMan,

No offense meant. I am an Electrical Engineer. I know we are not all bad, but I would much rather be outside doing something with my family. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/biggrin.gif


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I guess I would definitely break from the norm on this. I would buy as much property as possible in a very remote Alaskan wilderness. I would move there with my wife, daughters & dogs and simply enjoy God's natural gifts.
The simple life does not appeal to everyone, but I would definitely enjoy interacting with dogs and other animals all day instead of engineers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/biggrin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with you! I'd rather deal with animals than business people. Animals are more trust-worthy 
I was once written up by an employer and he threatened to fire me. He didn't like that I worked at a stable on weekends. His theory was that my weekday job was more important & I could get hurt on the weekend job.
I told him that I'd rather deal with horse**** than bull****.
The next day I faxed my resignation.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cheers.gif


----------



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

Currently, if I had all the money in the world I would not be living in some shatty dorm without my dog - I miss him so, so much! Next year I am totally living off campus!

Aside from that, though, I have another dream, a long-term one... You see, I want to save the world. And I don't mean that in the conventional sense, I'm talking save the world, one dog at a time. I will explain: I want to put rescue groups out of business. I want to make it so that every dog has a _good_ home, and I want shelters to be a thing of the past! I want to make it so that no dog has to sit behind bars, laying on a concrete floor, skinny and just looking for someone to give him an ounce of love, and oblivious to the fact that in five minutes he will be dead, euthanized, because no one wanted him - he wasn't cute enough, or trained well enough, or was simply the wrong breed at the wrong time. I want the market on homeless pets to disappear, and eradicate the ridiculous notion of "just on litter!" I am going to do anything and everything that I can to make this possible, and I don't care how many people tell me that it's "wishful thinking" - because I fully know it's impossible, but it's such a beautiful thought, that I'm going to **** well try to make it happen! And I know I can't "save them all," but you'd better not get in my way when I attempt to! 

It will take a lot of time, and money, and heartbreak, and it probably won't even work, but here's hoping! 

..._This_ is why I simply cannot think about deviating from my current pursuit of veterinary medicine. The biology course that I am taking right now is so hard that there have been several times I have thought, "Why didn't I just go with the art major!" But then I walk around my campus and see dogs loose in the street and remember, "Oh yeah, I want to save the world - and I'm going to need all of the schooling I can get to do it!" It kills me that right now I can do so little to help so many dogs and animals that need it - but this in turn drives me in my studies. One day if I get my VMD I will come back here and recruit people to help me, and we can start networking different rescues and buying vast plots of land somewhere... oh God it would be wonderful! 

Ha ha, and reading what I just wrote, I realize how much of an idealist and a dreamer I really am. My Mom always did tell me that I'm just a big softy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

<sigh>...But now I really do have to go and study for a Bio exam...heh heh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/redface.gif And seriously, look out for me later on though, world, 'cause here I come! 



(I hope... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ponder.gif)
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/flower.gif


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

If money was no object, I'd get outta debt easier /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/pinksmile.gif


----------



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

Ha ha ha - good answer, Wilderness. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif


----------



## Pat Moreno (Jul 22, 2001)

I also vote for buying property with heated & air conditioner kennels for bringing in rescues. We would have someone in the kennel 24 hours a day plus our own vet. I would like to have about 6 full time trainers to put a little obedience on the dogs before they are adopted. We would also have a groomer. 

Pat & the fur kids /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rotflmao.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/gsdpuppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif


----------



## kixsmom (Feb 10, 2004)

I'd get started real quickly on getting Grandpa's house in the mountains renovated. There'd be rescues of various species, and I guess I'd have to hire some help. When I'm not there, I'd like to be pursuing my dream of volunteering in Search and Rescue.


----------



## sergeismom (Feb 24, 2000)

It's more a time thing, but if I could afford to quit the day job, I'd be a stay at home mom and go to therapy dog training with Effie. I'd send her to day care more frequently till she got a sibling. (Do not have the time now). I'd rescue a brother for Effie and we'd do Shutzhund. I love working dogs and therapy dogs are an excellent way to help others. Shutzhund is something I'd love to learn more about. 

Of course we'd live in Maui and purchase a huge no kill shelter if we won the lottery. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/biggrin.gif


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would run a retirement home for unwanted senior GSDs. And I'd rescue every single one of them!! They would each have their own 'room' with an in/outdoor run and everyone would come into the house for playtime. There would be lots of warm places to lay and sleep and dream of the great raw food they had for dinner and lots of soft cushy beds to dream the night away on. I would have a chiropractor come 3 times a week to do adjustments and the dogs would all have the best vet care possible!


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

If money would doesn't matter I would establish a foundation for lost dogs and I would build a very very big park for them , like a dog paradise. They would have a master, one by one to love and take care to the eternity,to supplement the long time they spent without love and master. 
Duncan


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm gonna take all my $$ and go work with Koda's Mom training working dogs for people and places that cant afford them. Hopefully getting good dogs from rescues to save as many lives as we can!!

My current rescue is a dream dog and I am planningto do Therapy with he with the littel$$ I DO have  /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif


----------



## mehitabel (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd buy out all the puppy mills and foster them in a huge luxurious facility until all were adopted (or not!). I'd have a good, well-paid, and totally loving staff to work with them, including veteranarians. And with Lucy and Lindy, I'd train Lucy in herding, SAR, rally, and obedience--Lindy would try out everything until we found what she liked and we'd go from there. And I'd get a BIG car with travel crates to cart them around in!


----------



## karenwilkins (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd echo Lori's dream to take in the senior GSD, only I'd add having a runaway shelter for kids as well. The dogs & kids could minister to each other, I'd just have to keep the hamburgers coming.


----------



## rosey516 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would love to do all of the above. I always wanted to have a tremendous place a sanctuary for all the helpless animals. So many fabulous ideas. If I win the lottery /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/fingcross.gif everyone of you will get the money To do these wonderful things.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif


----------



## Shenzi (Mar 21, 2004)

I would buy a huge lot, one with woods and prairie and a pond, fence it in and build a huge building, all heated with little doggie condos. I would help all the GSD's in MAS and Bartow and get them all out of there! I would foster and take care of them all up here where they could run free and be normal dogs. I would get an in ground pool so the dogs could swim and have fun. I would keep them until the found homes, and if they didn't they could just live out their lives with me. I would hire a vet to come out and do home visits and hire kennel workers and stuff. 

Just think if money was no object... there would be no need for pounds at all because all of us would take care of the doggers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif


Anyway... pinched myself back into reality.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

If money were no object...and I there was never a chance of running out if it I too would try to save them all. And, since $$$ talks, and if you have plenty of it, you typically get what you want. I could contribute sooooo much $$$ to politicians and law enforcers that they would change laws and make punishment for abuse and neglect extremely harsh. Then, there would be very strict regulations on who can even have a pet or farm animal. Also, since I'd be so ridiculously rich, I could pay vets to provide very cheap services. That way people who really love their animals who just don't have money can give them quality care.

I would also do like already mentioned many times before- buy enormous amounts of land, set up an animal refuge, some for wild animals, and the rest for domestic animals. There would be climate controlled living quarters for all with soft, plush beds. No creature would ever be hungary, scared, or in pain. There would be plenty of toys, ponds to swim in, balls to chase, fields and forests to frolic in, full time vets on staff and trainers, and etc. In other words...I would make sure that there is never another animal that suffers because a human screwed up.

Boy I'm a dreamer too. 

If I was well off in a normal sense, I'd buy 50 acres, fence it all in, leave 20 of it woods, build a house and climate controlled kennels, and rescue what I could.


----------



## serendipity (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd probably start a rescue for GSD's, but a big house out in the country with lots of land so they can hve fun and run around all day. And help my Mom and Dad start their cat rescue 

I'd also like to get Kodi into the best training I could. Well, I am working on that anyhow!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I would quit work and spend more time one to one with each of the dogs. I would like to get involved with agility with Karl and get on a set schedule of group obedience workouts with all the boys. And I would love to find a really good tracking group to work with.


----------



## panzer426 (Feb 11, 2005)

Im a silent partner in a succesfull chain auto parts store, so for me time with my dog is not an issue. he is with me all day and night, unless Im going to a store and he cant come in. we camp, hike, fish, compete in schutzhund, I have done search and rescue but not yet with my current dog. if money were no object we would get several other dogs and a sled and try to train for a sled dog race.


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

I would get some goats for them to heard, all the squeaky toys they could handle...oh ya, and since they love to protect there family so much, I'd hire people to "break in" just so the GSD's could feel big and bad and save the day.


Does this make me sick??????


where are all the gremlins....they add so much


----------



## EllenS (Jan 25, 2005)

I would live right on a lake where Bravo could swim all he wanted in the warm weather months and then in the winter he would of course have a heated indoor pool with easy access for getting in and out. We would swim and swirl around in the water together at our hearts content. And I would live in a single-level house so he would never have to take stairs in his old age.


----------



## arcitech1 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd build a machine that would let you understand the thinking of a dog, then force all humans to use it just once in their life.


----------



## Citizen K9 (Jul 29, 2003)

Ahh those were the days! When I was in graduate school, my GSDs and I were on the go together all day long. Tracking at 6am through obedience, herding, agility, fly-ball, and lastly, either a fun match or a long hike in the woods. Working for a living really cramps my life!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't have an external job so that I could be with them all day every day. I would get a larger lot or have mine properly drained and completely fenced in. I would spend time finding off leash parks where I could hike with the dogs. And, I would love to try hearding. 

I would like to go to training courses where they teach how to train millitary, police, seeing eye, therapy, and search and rescue dogs.

I would like to set up a kennel and breed and train dogs for each of these persuits. And yet keep the business small so that I can run it alone. Maybe working with 4 to 8 dogs per year, and two to four litters per year. 

I would also like to set up a small shop for just dog equipment and supplies -- GSD sized dog equipment and supplies. I would like to also house in the building a grooming room and an indoor arena for holding training classes.

If money were no object... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## danandlexasmom (May 21, 2005)

Oh, the things I would do. First, I'd be a breeder, with imported European stock (It's just my preference with comportment, nothing whatsoever against American GSDs) with an eye to both household pets and working dogs. (Different lines for both naturally) I'd have a HUGE farm with a lake, so Dan could swim, and a training facility for search/ rescue and police dogs. The other side of this farm would be a rescue center for GSDs, with a top of the line clinic, 24-7 vet on call, and a GSD training and education center, cause you'd better believe that if someone wanted to adopt a GSD from me, especially a rescue, they'd better be both serious and able. But I'd still have enough room and people working for me that if no one ever adopted any of those dogs they would still live a long happy and better life with us.
Dan and Lexa would be king and queen of the place, and I'd get a cow or two to for them to herd around. (of course that would mean a sideline in cow selling because Dan only enjoys making cows run up to a point, when they get big he starts hating them.)
Oh, and I'd show GSDs too. I'm dying to do it.


----------



## tessamom (May 12, 2003)

If money were no object - 
I'd buy Montana and do all of the above. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif

And then some! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif

Seriously though, if I had a large enough stash that I felt comfortable in spending galore - I would buy about 50 acres in Montana... have the world's best kennels for each dog, a completely fenced in 5 or so acres for my 15 dogs or so.... and a truck that delivered all the BARF I could handle.... a hot young man to pick up the dog poop and clean the kennels <nice to watch while he is doing so...>, an even hotter helper who excels at his work on staff full-time, and a Starbucks in my backyard for ME. Oh, I'd also have a simulation golf screen in the house.
Unlike you guys - I'd actually do something for ME rather than just for the dogs, apparently!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif
Oh, and if my husband and kids wanted to come - - I guess I'd let them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif
OH - and one more thing, I'd invent green tripe that didn't stink so much.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

1. quit work
2. move west
3. hire more work done so I could spend even more time doing "other stuff" with dogs and horses
4. give more to the organizations structured to "save the world" as I want to see it.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

If money, time, and I could wave a wand and I was healthy again I would go to vet school. After I finnished that I would buy one of those huge vans and travel around the US offering free vet care, food (both human and animal) for any who needed it and especially for those who where homeless. I would fix any and all animals who I was asked. I would set up a home base that had a nice 4 bedroom house and a large home for unwanted pets and I would find people who love animals and retrain the dogs and cats and find them loving homes. I would set up a program that people could earn money by getting their dog certified (a CGC or anything else) so people would have motavation to train their dogs and they would get smaller rewards for refreshing their training say once a year. Last but not least I would personnaly visit all the GSD rescues and give them a huge check to help their fight as well. As I know I could not do it all. 

I would like to have the time and health to work on Zeus's obedence and get him an obedience tital just for the fun of it. This dream I would not need the money or time really just the health part. Oh well he will have to be happy with me just as I am

Big dreams


----------



## hst (Jan 22, 2005)

spend billions of dollars to lobby Congress, the Senate, all state legislatures, the judiciary, law enforcement, to outlaw all puppy mills and BYBs
make licensing of owners mandatory before one could own a dog, one has to take some classes before obtaining a license and pass a written test
create a registry to replace the AKC


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

If money wasn't an object, I would buy all schutzhund stuff I would need. I'd train all day and sleep like no tomorrow. I'd train cody in everything if I had the money. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My dream would be to devote my life to dog rescue and build a (no kill) awesome shelter and try to rehabilitate and rehome dogs. Dogs are my life.
As far as Paige and Jazmin, they would be hooked up beyond belief with their own waterbed (who am I kidding they would be in our bed) and their own private lake with acres of property they could run around. I would also get my next GSD who is going to be a male named Jo -Jo.


----------



## nike (Oct 9, 2004)

buy lots of property set up compounds for all abused animals construct shelters, homes incororate the best care money can buy for them shower them with love and Nike,Tuffy and Sweetie could eat steak every night! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Anna (Nov 10, 2004)

Uff! I read all these posts and understood that I actually do not need much more - I have a farm of about 90 acres with two quite big ponds and our own forest. Also no need for fencing because our dogs are very welcome to visit our next door neighbors, so they added by themselves another 100 acres to run around. We have two wonderful rescues GSD, and we are thinking about another one afer a year or so - but no more due to the fact that even now its quite hard to patt them both in the same time by both hands. I do not want to open a shelter - they are good, and I hold in respect dreams of thus who want it, but it is not for me - it is like to open an orphanage instead of adopting a child. I believe in adoptation only - give somebody 4everhome, or better do nothing (I have adopted chaild with two of my own and the same can offer for dogs - 4everhome only). What I really would like to buy if I suddenly win lottery - time, to spent with them more. We are lucky to work from home, but even then job takes half day stright at computers, and another half must to be divided between dogs, cats, our other pets and all the jobs around here, and my DH hopes to get some attention from me too, not only from dogs, so our dogs miss out good training sessions each day, which they would enjoy a lot - now we do it only at weekends, and it is not enough. So, actually, the time is the only thing which I miss out.


----------



## hst (Jan 22, 2005)

must be nice to live in Latvia..hope to visit your country one day!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, no cars run down your road??? Dogs can't possibly be hit??? Neighbors wouldn't leave an antifreeze spill for a second??? If it is that rural, No way a hunter could "protect" himself??? Any livestock damage could be easily blamed on your free pets, and how can you prove that they did not do it? And even the best trained animal might chase a deer. Hunters will shoot, shovel, and shut up if they see one. And you will never know what happened to him. The only situation that I could think of where I could live where my dogs could roam free is if I lived on my own private island... if money was no object. 

Maybe your area is as secure as it needs to be but it is **** to lose an animal even for a couple of hours. And if it is your own fault the beating (applied by yourself) is much worse. I cannot understand why people think dogs need to be able to run free.


----------



## Lorri Rowlett (Aug 4, 2003)

Anna,
Your farm sounds lovely. Lucky dogs with TWO ponds, mine would be happy with just one!
Lorri


----------



## jofolman (Jul 26, 2005)

First and Foremost, hire an attendant that will clean up Kahlua's Poop 24-7! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

I would move to rural France, set up a shelter and free Dogs & Cats First Aid & Holistic helpcentre.

In fact...that's what I am planning for when my DH retires...we are saving like mad for that...only he doesn't know MY plans yet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15_ssst.gif...He thinks I'm going in to real estate.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/32_poke.gif


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
So, no cars run down your road??? Dogs can't possibly be hit??? Neighbors wouldn't leave an antifreeze spill for a second??? If it is that rural, No way a hunter could "protect" himself??? Any livestock damage could be easily blamed on your free pets, and how can you prove that they did not do it? And even the best trained animal might chase a deer. Hunters will shoot, shovel, and shut up if they see one. And you will never know what happened to him. The only situation that I could think of where I could live where my dogs could roam free is if I lived on my own private island... if money was no object. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Friendly as ever, aren't you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif

[ QUOTE ]

Maybe your area is as secure as it needs to be but it is **** to lose an animal even for a couple of hours. And if it is your own fault the beating (applied by yourself) is much worse. I cannot understand why people think dogs need to be able to run free. 

[/ QUOTE ] They may not need to....but is sure is heaven for them if they can!

The French have a saying: cést le ton qui fait la musique. It means that the tone in which you say things, define how it gets received. If you would adjust your tone a bit, your remarks would be much more appreciated.


----------



## Abelard (Jun 27, 2005)

I will hire someone to design a "frisbee throwing machine"! Sturm can step on the pedal and release a good throwing frisbee!!! He can play all day!!! (well, or I guess I'll hire a professional to teach me how to throw frisbee well!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## cdr22689 (Sep 17, 2004)

well, if money were no problem i would give my dogs whatever they wanted and would do soooo many activities and training that i cant afford now!! LOL i would be so much more at ease, im only 16 not like im rich! i wish i was!!!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
well, if money were no problem i would give my dogs whatever they wanted and would do soooo many activities and training that i cant afford now!! LOL i would be so much more at ease, im only 16 not like im rich! i wish i was!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
OMGosh if you're not rich how do you have all those animals ... and the room for them?!
Quite an impressive crew!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I would buy a big house (with no close neighbors) with a few extra rooms set up just for the dogs and then also build a kennel out back to house rescues of various breeds/mixes with a training area and a staff to clean them so all I'd have to do would be go love on them and play! And I'd have a lovely outdoor kitty enclosure with a kitty door to an indoor cat only room and rescue some more cats.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I would buy about 100 acres with a pond, fence it in, build a huge building (about 50'x100' with 2 floors) attached to the house with a double dutch door as an entry/exit so the top can be open while the dogs were not in the house and I could be listening to what's going on!!, central heat and air, tile floors with drains, a few cages that were at least 15x15 for the new rescues that came in that need time to adapt to the other pups and for those that were heartworm + that need to be kept somewhat quiet, kuranda dog beds everywhere, small vet clinic, grooming/bathing stations, and a WELL-PAID staff who love animals and would enjoy helping me with the rescues and getting them ready for their new furever homes, if I could let them go. Remember money is no object, I could afford to keep them all!!! 

That is my dream as well. I do however have to add a full-time vacuumer to the "wish list". Then I could have even more dogs in the house with me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/06_cool.gif


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
I guess I would definitely break from the norm on this. I would buy as much property as possible in a very remote Alaskan wilderness. I would move there with my wife, daughters & dogs and simply enjoy God's natural gifts.


[/ QUOTE ]

Wow! This is exactly what I dream about everyday! Although Alaska is a little far for me. I would probably stay on this continent. Thousands of acres....not hundreds....Just me and my little family.


----------



## Sara (Jun 2, 2005)

If money was no-object & I had lots & lots to spare I'd get all your addresses & send you and your gsd's all tickets so that we could have a massive gsd get-together somewhere in america and then a year later do it all again but here in England.

then I would buy big old house with a nice lot of land and then buy more gsd's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## Wizard (Jul 10, 2005)

I would definately get a piece of land, and have many GSDs. I would love to take up the trade of traning, and grooming. There aren't many trainers here in Puerto Rico. I would also make doggie parks which they don't have here either. I could never be a breeder because I'd end up keeping all the puppies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I would do what everyone else is doing and to add have two younger ladies take care of them (and me)..... Yeah I know "That just aint right" but its a dream and thats my dream. Now if there was anyone who wanted to do this for free until I make my millions.............


----------



## dotbar (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh man, this is really dreaming! I'd buy a beautiful estate with ideal dog grounds. Maybe throw in some fine horses and a bridle path to go out riding with my trusty Leo by my side. Then I'd invite his little friends over to play sometimes. He'd have a fluffy, soft bed and two big designer dishes. I'd even get him a custom made handsome leather harness just because I really like that thing! Then I'd retain a personal groomer--for BOTH of us! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

If money was no object, I would do search and rescue with my GSDs.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I would build a house in Washington State in the forest right by a lake or ocean with lots and lots of land and no close neighbors. I would have about 10 GSD's and I would hike all day. Since I am interested in hiking, I would probably learn to SAR. A house like Bill Gates or a huge million dollar log cabin.

Jack


----------



## hammia (Dec 9, 2005)

If money were no object I'd buy a finca, hire a maid, driver, gardner and cook so I had more time for the kids and pets I already have. Then I'd build lovely airy kennels and hire a full time vet and staff and I'd bring in every poor waif and stray that I can lay me hands on. 

I'd also fly dog trainers to tenerife and organise free courses, pay for education materials for all the schools and sponsor kids through uni on animal management, vetinary or business courses. The business kids would be animal kindness oriented so they could join my growing empire when they are through.

I'd fly to Korea and China and stop the dog and bear food and bile trade. I'd fly to Japan and buy out all the trawlers that fish for whale and dolphin. 

I'd pay politicians (under the counter if need be) to lobby for tougher laws on animal cruelty and I would pay for tracts of rainforest and natural habitat and stop all logging or degrading practises within it.

Hmmm... if I had any money left a round-the world holiday, face-lift and a boob job would be good too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Since I'm now a mother, I'd have to say that I'd set up a round the clock rescue service for infants & children that are abused by their parents and/or caretakers.


----------



## dotbar (Oct 3, 2005)

finca?? wha? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/16_shrug.gif


----------



## hammia (Dec 9, 2005)

Finca - ha! If I told you what it was everyone would want one and they are in limited supply. The pups would be happy though, that is all that matters. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## bazerkerbo (Dec 7, 2005)

My dog would go with me everywhere.


----------



## Simbakeno (Dec 21, 2005)

I would take simba and keno around the world, then buy a nice big ranch and let them run free on it, and but a bid mansion on the ranch and let them have huge rooms of there own in it.

then put up multiple workout pens and long trails outback, I'd give them everything they'd ever want and more! And a cat.


----------



## tecnablur (Dec 19, 2005)

We would be beach bums!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

He wouldn't live the comfy life that's for sure but he'd have all the equipment to keep him entertained and in shape /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
We would be beach bums! 

[/ QUOTE ]

OH, THAT'S a great idea! *sigh* I soooo miss the days of powder-white beaches, clear water & aqua skylines!
(day-dream break)


----------



## annm78 (Aug 18, 2001)

If money was no object I'd probably open a rescue and hire people to do all the "dirty work"! 
I'd also like to get a bigger car with more room for the pooches and a house with larger rooms so they could play more freely inside as well as out. 

AM


----------



## marjorie (Sep 21, 2001)

I would hire a private plane, so I could take them with me, wherever I go...


----------



## marjorie (Sep 21, 2001)

Actually, if money was no object, meaning I had access to huge amounts of money, I would give it to research to make sure DM was permanently put to rest, just as it does to the dogs its strikes.


----------



## keetamarie (Apr 7, 2004)

You go guy! I've been saving the world one dog at a time myself (currently at 4 and the legal limit in my town). I'm a teacher and I often incorporate responsible pet guardianship in my lessons. I teach in a correctional facility for boys so you can imagine how may life lessons I can use with this. Keetamarie


----------



## Chato (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, my SHELFISH plan: 

Buy a big house with a huge yard etc, etc, a Land Rover Defender to go a trip to Europe with Chato doing exactly what Cindy said. 

And after that, i would finish my studies and open an animal hospital...


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

If money were no object i would open a rescue for GSD who have been abandoned or worse. I would donate money to vetrinary colleges in order to find a complete cure for VWD. I would ensure that all GSD are well cared for and i would spend alot of time up north with Bearla and other GSD that i would adopt. Bearla loves it upnorth. I would also buy her more teddy toys as well as her training toys for scenting. 

I would see to it that Bearla is always spoiled rotten and that she has the best that money can buy in order to ensure that she stays happy and healthy.
I would also donate money into finding cures for all of the other ailments that GSD develop.


----------



## LisaHallett (Sep 27, 2006)

I would buy a HUGE house, loads of fenced-in land and a big pool. 
Set up a fund for my young cousins that they can use for collage. 
Help out some friends have helped me in the past.
Adopt ex-racing greyhounds.
Get another GSD
Plus a corgi!


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

My dog has 35 acres to play on and I am home with him every day. He's an outdoor dog mostly. I guess I would buy him a diamond collar or something so outrageous that all the other doggies would envy him--ha ha! My girls sometimes think we should dress him up. (don't know if that would humiliate him or not; they are supposed to be an 'aloof' breed?)
Seriously, though, if I had the money, I'd have him groomed and trained by professionals. Can't afford that now.


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

Ermm stat off with finding a big place with lots of land. Fence in the land. And of course I would have to get some kind of pool and fence that in so the little butt head Tash has her water to swim in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif If no fence though deadly to her and me. I'd be up 24/7 pulling her out of it.

But anyways. Big house why? For all the GSDs to come. I wouldn't feel safe being just me in a big house. Nope a need for some GSDs. Bring in some rescues and some from good breeders for SAR. 

Then everyone can drive me crazy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/07_tongue.gif But I really would like to get another GSD from working lines for SAR and then a rescue after that maybe. If things would work out.


----------



## maevedermitt1 (Dec 14, 2006)

if money were no object Ephany would see the best vet in the country and find some definate answers
then she'd have a huge fenced in yard and a another GSD as a companion.


----------



## Holmgirl15 (Oct 9, 2005)

Like many others, i would buy a bunch of land and set up a GSD rescue... no questions asked, just drop them off. They would have the best care and would be available for adoption, but they can stay as long as they want! everyone would have a fluffy mattress and plenty of squeaky toys and people to love them... Oh yeah, and I'd hire Cesar Milan to come and rehabilitate any aggressive pups who had 'untrained' owners! (I'd pay him tons of money, of course, because budgeting wouldn't matter!)


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds like most of us want the same things... 
Why dont we all pitch in and buy an Island called
German Shepherd Isle... home of the GSD!!
Also known as, German Shepherds Paradise /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Sounds like most of us want the same things... 
Why dont we all pitch in and buy an Island called
German Shepherd Isle... home of the GSD!!
Also known as, German Shepherds Paradise /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

How about "Alsatian Island"? Rolls easier off the tongue. Alsatian is the other name for GSDs and is used quite a bit around the world. 
I want the south beach side property of it.


----------



## Glenda (Mar 12, 2007)

I could quit my job, spend more time with a good trainer, and learn to become a trainer myself. I would have several more dogs, and a bigger house with a room built especially for them.

I would absolutly love to get into search and rescue. This is a subject I have been doing alot of research on, and will probally be something I do get into in the next year of two. From what I hear there are not many in my area.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am semi-retired after 32 years with the US Treasury Department. Unfortunately I started my own small business so it does take a bit of time.

To answer your question more directly I would spend a bit more time playing and training Timber. I would also like to house a few dogs from a rescue agency, perhaps more then a few.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

we would travel the world on foot


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

To honor my remaining senior boy and girl, and all who have gone before them, we will be doing the following: First, hiring the best investment/money management firm to insure that our money keeps growing for the future. 

Jesse and PoPo will find that inground pool, shady and soft cabana, the finest geriatric care out there for really big, older pups and, finally, 24/7 help for mom to insure her time can be absolutely dedicated to making their golden years happy and fullfilled while working on helping alleviate as much suffering as humanly possible. 

I've learned it really does take a village to save the dogs. We're building a nonprofit foundation whose sole purpose is to financially assist organizations involved in animal welfare: Independent wealth will allow us to put all our time and energy into helping build and reinforce the matrix required to stop the daily domestic animal death rate due to euth - everything from spay/neuter programs to early childhood education programs. However, a large slice of the pie will be directed to those organizations/rescues which provide assistance to people/pets in domestic violence situations second only to senior rehoming rescues after the loss/death of an owner. Another slice will go to prison training programs for shelter dogs (and probably cats) and to programs which rescue, train, and enable shelter dogs to find humans needing service animals. 

We will, via our foundation, reinforce financially our favorite GSD rescues nationwide during these most difficult times when the struggle is greater than ever with an eye to the future and to hopefully see, in our lifetime, a bridging spirit of cooperation that saves even more lives. After all, there really is no limit to what can be accomplished if it does not matter who gets the credit.

We will, via our foundation, lend financial support to the research/development of an alarm system that would insure anyone transporting K9 units (military/police/private) an early warning alarm or device that would activate in the event of unplanned engine shut-off - top priority would be availability to police departments to protect K9 units in idling vehicles. Plans are to also provide a particular Mid-Atlantic state with funding for at least 3 more K9 units that are desperately needed in law/drug enforcement, along with providing funds for those neat gizmos that let law enforcement pick up heat signatures from helicopters to help identify dog fighting organizations.

By this time, the seniors and I plan to be very, very tired, and in need of treats, cuddling, and serious snoozing, followed by discussions about adding to the family or remaining fairly mobile and going where we can help the most. Graced with more time, we'll make sure to give thanks every day for being so privileged.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would buy a big house with plenty of land and just have Shepherds galore!!!
every and any rescue would be there and never be abused or neglected again!!!


----------



## Trista (Jul 9, 2008)

I would have many more than just one GSD. I'd move to a farm or into the wilderness so that they could run wild.


----------



## Trista (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2we would travel the world on foot


That's a great idea! I wish I could do that as well. *sigh*


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If money were no object, I'd quit my job (more time for dogs) and move to a better climate (it was too hot at 9 am here today!), have the means to take my dogs & I wherever we needed to go on the occassions we needed to go (like to my vets & chiro here.) There is a nearly 2 thousand acre ranch for sale on a river in eastern Oregon that's just real attractive....


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

If money was no object I would buy a dog kennel/daycare and also have it double as a rescue for all dogs as well as horses. *sigh* Maybe some day when pigs fly.


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

I think that I would travel in a really big and decked out rv with custom work inside for my two GSD's. We would travel to other shelters and help out and give $$. That would be so cool.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get an acreage and a white german shepherd, and a classic black and tan german shepherd. I'd get a horse too, and I'd quit my job and hire a dog trainer/nanny to help me train all the doggies.

I'd set up an animal rehabilitation center. Ever since someone brought in a baby robin to where I worked at and I successfully raised it and released it back into the wild, it's all I've wanted to do.

Right now I have a $700 gift certificate to Petsmart. When I find the time, Chrono is going to be a very spoiled little doggie.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

If I had millions, I'd buy a place near me that used to be Rocky Point Amusement park, shut down years ago, and is now a big ol wasteland of waterfront land waiting for a developer to come and build million dollar houses or condo's (luckily, the city bought 41 of the acres for public use) but I'd buy it all for myself, and have a nice large shelter there for all the pups that need rescuing. I'd be able to go there and visit and help them get adopted or give them a nice place to live out the rest of their lives. I'd hire animal trainers and behaviourists to come and help them out. I'd have a nice large home, with a compound for my family and personal pets, horses galore (rescued, of course) and I'd be one happy girl!







(Gee, not that I had ever thought about this before)


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2we would travel the world on foot


Hahahah! That's awesome.



I will purchase a large plot of land in Scotland, and spend every day hiking alongside my GSDs, climbing the grassy crags, exploring the little charming brooks and admiring the old stone bridges built by the Romans. 

I will live in an old, refurbished farm house made of stone. 

Or ... a beautiful earth home made of reused and recycled materials. My own little self-sustaining mud-glass-wood home in beautiful, wild Wyoming. 

My dog and I will explore Wind River Range. Foot, or horseback in designated areas. 

Bliss.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

For first year I would buy a pick up truck and 5th wheel trailer and travel throughout Canada and US and Mexico, then I would buy a lot of land and make a leash free zone (with membership only with dogs that have been temperament tested first before allowed into the leash free zone). And make the leash free zone by water for dogs to swim, have agility area, have woods to walk in, and open field to play ball in.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I would move to a large farm with acres and acres for my girl to run. I would adopt her a friend, or two, or three!! I would have all kinds of farm animals but tons of Goats and Pigs. I love Goats and Pigs







I would have a big pond for the dogs to play in.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I would buy property in New Hampshire (5-10 acres) with nice house and a large barn that I would convert into a woodworking shop. Then I'd indulge in my woodworking hobby part of the time and play with my dogs the rest of the time.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I would buy land anywhere that is pretty cheap and open up a free hospital for shots and basic care for rescued pets for the life of the pet

I would also open a pet cemetery for the richer folks to lay their pets to rest... casket stone the whole thing.......

A low cost boarding facility for people to board animals when they vacation.....

Donate money to pet rescues
to kidney foundation to psorasis and PA foundations
by each of my children a modest house and car
College education for all granchildren(8) that qualify

pay my house off
and the the last selfish thing

a 5 carat vs1 or SI1-2 f color no floresence perfect cut round diamond


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

First, I would move to a piece of property that would allow Bear to neevr need a lead again. Then I would probably travel with him, do the Appalachian Trail, see Bear Mountain, Montana, things like that. Eventually, the founding of a no-kill shelter/rescue with people trained to help dogs year round.

Oh, and I'd buy a submarine. Because that would be fun.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would go to every Dog Scout Camp offered and do every activity they offer! Tracking, flyball, agility, sledding, carting/drafting, weight pull, herding, go-to-ground, steeplechase, geocaching, dock dogs, rally, water rescue, SAR, etc...
I was only able to go to the camp with my last two dogs Ginger and Pooch because I got a "camp scholarship" which I was SO grateful for, and I don't know if/when I'll ever be able to afford another camp. If I could afford it though I'd attend every camp session!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

First, I would love to take a year long car-trip of America with the hubby and the pups. Going on trails and seeing everything while our new secluded rescue ranch was being built. Then we'd have to get Anna and Ducan a passport to Italy/Europe as we travel around for a year.

Then, I'd spend most of my time working rescue and training the pups to work with the horses and cows we'd have. We'd also continue therapy work and be able to fundraise/donate to the shelters in the area.

Ah to dream!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I would have done search and rescue training with both of my dogs, and Schutzhund with my old girl who died 2 years ago. I think I would train Scout as a cadaver dog - he has proven a knack for it, I was freaked out to learn


----------



## savonuska (Jan 28, 2009)

if money was no issue, i would fly my viking out to every vet in the world hoping to find a cure or **** even a diagnosis. But for the time being he will sit next to me on the couch, eat the only food he can eat (tripe) and enjoy all the belly rubs, kisses and hugs a GSD could endure. He lives the best life he can, he wants for NOTHING and will live this way till he tells me he is tired of fighting his demons. 

Becky


side note : vike, is a 10 y/o mn who went into renal failure when given 2 doses of doxycycline. He does well when given raw tripe, but the minute he is given kibble (tried over 30 kinds!) he goes into renal failure and starts hallucinating. (one vet actually told me its normal for a dog his size to drink SEVEN large stainless steel bowls of water a day! This is also the vet who sent him home to die 3 years ago.)


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

Send him to one of you to be trained. He is draining me haha...


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

In England (they're so intelligent) there is a non-profit organization called: CHA (Canine Hydrotherapy Association). It's a co-op concept. One pays dues and has the opportunity to take their canine companions to swimming pools. I've yet to see anything like this in the US...The cost of a pool, filtration, etc...getting the correct insurance...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If money was not an issue, I would support the good rescue groups to the fullest extent possible. Land, kennels, ads, marketing, you name it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If money was no object, I would do agility with Whitney and Jenna, Herding with Babsy, tracking with Heidi, search and rescue with Rushie, Rally advanced with Tori, schutzhund with Ninja, therapy work with Arwen, and I would try flyball with Milla. 

I would replace my current runs with a line of indoor outdoor runs that run the length of my house. 

I would buy the lot next door and put in my own indoor training facility. 

I would buy the field across the street and grow sheep and beef cattle, maybe chickens too. 

I would also put in a vegetable garden.

I would pay off all my bills and put up a windmill for electricity. 
I would convert my furnace to electric or buy a new one. I would make my property self-sufficient. 

I would buy some vehicle that could transport all of my critters in the case of emergency. 

And while we are dreaming freely, I would put up a septic/airation system for the dog waste.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

If money were no object, I'd buy 100 or more acres of land somewhere - maybe Texas. I'd build a house and barn type buildings with all the amenities, heat, AC, running water, etc.

I'd outfit these barns with in/out runs for dogs and I'd start my own rescue/sanctuary. I'd have an indoor and outdoor training area, water therapy room, you name it- state of the art all the way. 

During the day I'd spend my time with the dogs and shopping online. 

I'd buy a new vehicle of course, maybe 2.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

If money was no object, and I had time and a sitter, I would probably do protection training, ringsport if my dog was capable, AKC obedience, and UKC conformation. 

I'd do more driving to the mountains to hike and camp, too.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I would start a black dog rescue. labs,gsds, setters etc.


----------



## Lcat (Jul 28, 2009)

I would start a "kindergarden" for dogs, so people could leave theyr dogs with me when they went to work. 
That way many more people could have a dog








And many more dog's would get the opportynity to have a great time while thyre owners were at work instead of beeing left home alone in booredom.

It would be a full-service facility whit swimmingpool and anything else you would want. It would eaven be possible to take inn "special-need" dog's who woyld need special care in case of sickness, injurie or anything.


----------



## Angie (Sep 2, 2009)

Search and rescue. Cause it would be rewarding. 

Agility, hiking, obedience titles. Cause it would be fun and keep us in shape for search and rescue.


----------



## Alfrido (Oct 17, 2009)

Well i would travel everywhere with my dog. 
I mean like everywhere.

To school, to the shop, where i play sports etc. Would be awesome though, but he would be more susceptible to sickness.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Big dog rescue. I would buy a lot of land and start my big dog rescue. I'd have to recruit some of you to come help me, though. But since money was no object - we'd all get paid great salaries that made rescue even MORE rewarding.









My idea for my rescue is to buy a house with a farm land and a big barn. I mean BIG barn. Inside I would have all the dogs housed. It would be heated and have A/C for the summer. There would be an inside pool for the dogs (not a kiddie pool, either - I mean a large swimming pool) and a place to play and do agility. Since later in my post I am going to be recruiting Lauri, we'd even have an INDOOR lure course!!!









The land outside would all be fenced in so the dogs could go outside and roam and play and be safe from cars. Kind of like Dogtown, but I want large green grassy meadows. We'd have our own vet onsite (due to the number of dogs that we'd be able to take in) and a groomer.

We'd have all kinds of fun fundraisers like picnics onsite and maybe a carnival!! I'd hold classes for local scout groups and schools so the kids could come learn about animal care and responsibility. Only I would tell them the TRUTH. I would not fluff up what REALLY happens when a dog gets taken to a kill shelter. I would make sure that they understand, just as I do with my 7yo, that these are great wonderful animals and deserve more than what the average human gives them.

I'd recruit Lauri to be our _Canine Meal Specialist_. We'd actually go to the adopters homes and show them how to care for their dog: feeding, grooming, etc. Each dog would get a certain # of visits in their new home with the _Canine Meal Specialist, Canine Beautification Agent_ and the _Canine Manners Creator_. 

Seriously, though...should we ever win the Powerball, my DH had been told before we ever got married that this is exactly what I am going to do with my 3/4 of the winnings!!

He said he is going to travel without me, the kids, or the dog with his 1/4.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

if I had lots $$$ I would support foster homes for dogs=all vet bills or evaluation by behaviorist covered for those who foster and actually welcome dogs into their homes and really see where they are.Saving a dog from euth is great but taking time to really go the extra mile to live with them should have more oversight and support


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

If money were no object, and if it were possible, I'd try to buy about 20 more years of life and good health for myself just to ensure I'd be here on this earth for each of my dogs when they cross to Rainbow Bridge. And if space became available and there was time still left, I'd take in a senior gsd or two to spend their final days with me until they too crossed to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Right now more of a block than money is distance. Bianca did so great at her herding instinct test that I'd love to take herding lessons, but the place is an hour and a half away. The other thing I really want to do is tracking but all the tracking clubs are too far from us.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: thewillowwolfIf money and time were no object......
> 
> What activities do you dream of doing with your GSD? If you didn't have the limitations, what would you do and why ? Just spend more play time with your dog? Would you have done search and rescue, showing, tracking, schutzhund, agility, fly ball, aqua jump? What would you do if you could do anything with your dog?
> <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/turkey.gif" alt="" />


Probably herding, on a large ranch, in central Texas..









Or traveling in an old truck around North America.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomDitto on what Geg said!! <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/groovy.gif" alt="" />
> I would buy a huge farm and lots of prozac for my husband who would not be so happy with all those rescue puppers running around <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rofl.gif" alt="" />


ROFLOL!!! Been there, got THAT T-shirt. ;-)

Susa


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

guess at 69 hope Jake and I go together.Know that is just magical thinking.hope he might be my last dog but can not imagine living without a dog.Hate to even think about it but know maybe myself as a senior getting young GSD maybe not so smart -on the other hand would be more than willing to adopt senior but maybe would not be able to pay big vet bills.Very uncomfortable discussing this


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

If money was no object, I would clone my Toozer so I could do it all over again.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

About 5 - 10 acres of land for our two guys to run around in, and where we could train undisturbed. A huge RV with everything in it for us and our GSD's to tour the US and Canada. (I know, gas guzzler, but I'd still like to do it.) I would contribute big time to rescue organizations and local shelters I know are doing the best they can for the animals. I'd also donate to shelters for homeless people - I see more and more of these poor souls around town, and wish there were more facilities to help them.

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

I would purchase from my father his 8 acre property in upstate New York which is adjacent to probably 5000 acres of unused state property. There I would build a house that is totally dog friendly and fence off my 8 acres and get as many GSDs as I could handle and run around and hang out with them all day.

When I was a kid I brought my first GSD there and we had a ball hiking, swimming, running around like nuts and exploring everything and camping out. My dream would be to repeat that but also offer it to many more GSDs (in particular those in need of permanent homes).

I have the site in mind already and that's one of my ideas for retirement although my wife would rather go to a warm climate area.


----------

